

Google Analytics Launches Cohort Analysis - deepakjc

Just noticed it a few minutes ago, its in the &quot;Audience&quot; section, just below &quot;Overview&quot;. Its pretty basic right now, but its a good start.
======
deepakjc
Go to your Google Analytics dashboard and check it out.

------
danzheng
looks like the only cohort type you can select is acquisition date. mixpanel
has more capabilities in this area.

